# New Moebius raider coming out



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Dose any know when this is being released for sale and we need someone to make a moving cylon eye that we can buy to add to it. I really don't want to put a single red led in it.:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

cylon75 said:


> Dose any know when this is being released for sale and we need someone to make a moving cylon eye that we can buy to add to it. I really don't want to put a single red led in it.:wave:


http://www.sparkfun.com/products/9286

How's this for ya.......:wave:


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

teslabe said:


> http://www.sparkfun.com/products/9286
> 
> How's this for ya.......:wave:


believe it or not i think that this is going to be to big to fit.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm inclined to agree with C75. Looks a little dicey.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

I was looking into making a custom lighting kit for this, but space, particularly at the front end is extremely tight...

I tried to bum a test shot from Mobius to do some planning & design with, but no dice 

Ant


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

cylon75 said:


> believe it or not i think that this is going to be to big to fit.


If that's true then this model is much smaller then it looks in the pictures I've seen. The board is only 1" squire even before you do any modding to it and could easy be used without the board, just hardwire right to the 8 pin dip package. It doesn't get any simpler, one 8pin Atmel's ATtiny family of microcontroller, one current limit resistor, five 3mm red LED's, push-button
switch and the board, for just $9.99. I used one for the mod I did on my Hallmark Cylon Centurion and I must say it turned out nice. It will run off
1.8-5.5 volts, just change the current limit resistor's value. So one could use two 1.5volt button cells. I never recommended anything I don't have experience with and for the price I couldn't build and program a nicer offering. There's a short
video of it in "My Photos" folder.Just a thought.....:wave:


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

You can also run a fiber optic cable from each LED to the head of the raider.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Styrofoam_Guy said:


> You can also run a fiber optic cable from each LED to the head of the raider.


That was the idea and what I had done with the Centurion.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

I am not sure if you need a Twitter account to see this, but Starship Modeler has posted some pictures from i-Hobby; including the Cylon Raider.

http://twitpic.com/737p12


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Is R2 really going to release the huge original Star Trek Enterprise.Wish I had a better view of all the other kits in the background.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

xsavoie said:


> Is R2 really going to release the huge original Star Trek Enterprise.Wish I had a better view of all the other kits in the background.


Yes they are and its 1/350 scale. :thumbsup:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

If you really want more info about the big Enterprise, cruise over to the SciFi Modeling forum. They've been dissecting this subject for several months already. There have already been several.... "spirited" debates (and a few locked threads).


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Probably a dumb question, but I have no shame, so here goes.

Has anyone considered a small motor installed in the body that simply swivels a single led on the end of a long shaft?

Is such a solution possible, not considering price of course?

Thanks,
James


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

JamesInNC said:


> Probably a dumb question, but I have no shame, so here goes.
> 
> Has anyone considered a small motor installed in the body that simply swivels a single led on the end of a long shaft?
> 
> ...


I'm sure it could be done but why????? Using LEDs with FO and a microcontroller would be far more reliable and far easier to build or even buy...... Just a thought. And please remember my friend, there are no dumb questions, just lively conversion.......:wave:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The nice version about this option is that it creates a true moving light, not a dot dot dot dot dot of light across the "eye".

Dave and I were discussing just such a mechanism at Wonderfest last year and, while I'm not sure I could design such a system, I'm going to give a shot at making it.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> The nice version about this option is that it creates a true moving light, not a dot dot dot dot dot of light across the "eye".
> 
> Dave and I were discussing just such a mechanism at Wonderfest last year and, while I'm not sure I could design such a system, I'm going to give a shot at making it.


Now that would be downright cool......:thumbsup: I look forward to seeing how it turns out......


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Seeing a continuous movement is why I brought up the question. I definitely see your point about reliability. Not sure about simplicity, though.

Seems that a multi led/fo solution would appear as a series of light point across the visor. 

Sound from a motor, I assume, will be a challenge as well.

Will be interesting too see what type of swiveling light solution someone develops.

James


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

I think space limitations would make a mechanical solution even harder than a solid state one. Plus the constant movement of the led wiring will ensure failure sooner rather than later.

You can get teeny motors (like those used for vibration in phones) and if you could gear down the speed, you could convert the rotary motion to a nice sinusoidal side to side quite easily.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Paul if you make that eye i definitely want one. Are you getting a copy of the raider to do other things with?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

JamesInNC said:


> Seeing a continuous movement is why I brought up the question. I definitely see your point about reliability. Not sure about simplicity, though.
> 
> Seems that a multi led/fo solution would appear as a series of light point across the visor.
> 
> ...


Even though I will not be using a mechanical Eye in my Raider, I thought I'd take a stab at how one might do one. Now, before you all fall off your chairs laughing, this only took about an hour and with stuff I had laying around
my hobby room, so please be easy with me......... It make far too much noise for me, I'll stick with an electronic option. It's not hard to make the LEDs act like incandescent lamps with software...... I posted a short video in "My Photos" folder if you'd like to take a look....:wave:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Slick!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

teslabe said:


> Even though I will not be using a mechanical Eye in my Raider, I thought I'd take a stab at how one might do one. Now, before you all fall off your chairs laughing, this only took about an hour and with stuff I had laying around
> my hobby room, so please be easy with me......... It make far too much noise for me, I'll stick with an electronic option. It's not hard to make the LEDs act like incandescent lamps with software...... I posted a short video in "My Photos" folder if you'd like to take a look....:wave:


Yea but will it fit in the model.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

cylon75 said:


> Yea but will it fit in the model.


Since the kit's not out yet, don't know. I just thought I'd test the question that JamesInNC asked, "Will be interesting too see what type of swiveling light solution someone develops".
So, one could take my suggestion and modify it further or just ignore the post........ It uses one of the smallest servos available and was just one of those "how could one do a mechanical eye effect", projects. The arm that the LED is mounted to would of course be much shorter because in the kit the ark it needs to make is far less then what my little prototype makes, I made that ark long so as to show better what the effect looked like.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> Slick!


Thank you Paul, as usual you're being far too kind......:wave:


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice solution teslabe - I scratched out something a bit simpler but never uploaded it, so here it is....










Ant


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Antsnest said:


> Nice solution teslabe - I scratched out something a bit simpler but never uploaded it, so here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea.......:thumbsup: I just was using what I had, about $10.00 in parts and with the servo I had a gearbox included, plus the motor is horizontal so as to take up less space. Here would be a nice little motor to use.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

ooh yeah, perfect!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

These ideas are great ,I just wish we new how much room we will have to work with.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Even using a series of LEDs, wouldn't the visor diffuse the light effect enough to make it appear as one light source moving side-to-side? I mean, look at the original series Centurions. The LEDs didn't appear as a light effect on a chaser circuit.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

seaQuest said:


> I mean, look at the original series Centurions. The LEDs didn't appear as a light effect on a chaser circuit.


As I try to keep my replies as simple as I can so the reader's eyes don't roll back into their heads from too much "tech talk"........ First, the little circuit I posted from SparkFun is as simple as it gets and the LEDs only turn off and on, but by using PWM (Pulse Width modulation) when addressing the action of the LEDs, it's very easy the give the illusion of smooth motion as apposed to the blink, blink, blink effect from just turning the LED on then off. Plus, I plan to use far more then just the five LEDs used in the Hallmark Centurion. 
In the future I'll be sure to never answer simple questions with simple replies......:freak:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Dave said at iHobby that the kits were ready to go, they were just waiting on packaging approval, so they should be on shelves before the end of the year.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

This is a cylon scanner using decaying light and a sinusoidal swing running on my controller which give a very pleasing effect (ignore the fact that most of the leds are orange!)

http://vimeo.com/22736785

The unit is way to big to fit into the raider though...

Ant


----------

